# Dream Journal



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Gave myself a week off this week due to illness and other shiz. Today I am feeling a bit better but still taken this day off.

I feel good because of you guys and also I had this wonderful dream last night where i went to a concert or something with this guy. In the middle of the concert he put his arms around me then kissed me! It was so nice until i woke up... lol


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I was the guy behind that guy waiting to give you a kiss but your dream ended.
I was pissed off too.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol Mark! You are so funny 

The dream felt so real i could taste the guy's mouth when we were kissing and feel his strong arms... okay enough lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wahooo!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> The dream felt so real i could taste the guy's mouth when we were kissing and feel his strong arms... okay enough lol


  :wink:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol Lynsey


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I told the guy who was the guy in my dream about my dream...

It was a bit nerve-wracking telling him. The response was... LOL your sooo CUTE 

LOL


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I was the guitarist / vocalist on stage shouting and moshing F**k DP F**k dp, wooooh wooooah yeh F***k dp x


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a dream this morning were I met Lyns... lol.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Robsy said:


> I was the guitarist / vocalist on stage shouting and moshing F**k DP F**k dp, wooooh wooooah yeh F***k dp x


LoL Robsy! HAHA

It was a dance concert actually haha


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

hi everyone! i've changed the name of this thread. Let's all share dreams, daydreams and yep, nightmares.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I had another dream last night :!: that I gave birth to a baby girl and i think i named her Honey.
The funny thing was i kept dressing her as a boy then afterwhile, i forgotten that she's a girl. The scene changed to people protesting about Gender identity stuff. Lol.
It was the weirdest dream.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i had a weird dream last night where me and some people were driving in a car to amsterdam and the driver crashed the car off the road down a hill, then i left them all and went to the train station and these people started chasing me i tried to find the train but i couldnt so i just kept running then i woke up


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

how come you guys remember dreams so well?
my dreams seem to be all over the place and there so unclear
sometimes i have cool dreams but the fun is sucked out of it cause i feel like shit in my dreams like the way i feel in real life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I had a dream this morning were I met Lyns... lol.


Really...what was I like?.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> how come you guys remember dreams so well?
> my dreams seem to be all over the place and there so unclear
> sometimes i have cool dreams but the fun is sucked out of it cause i feel like shit in my dreams like the way i feel in real life.


I remember them if they are really vivid. don't know about the others. 
some dreams are unexplainable.



Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dream this morning were I met Lyns... lol.
> ...


LOL this is going to be interesting


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

ye i tried to step over any bait tho....like what were we doing?....


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone had a lucid dream?
I have and it was awesome. 
I wish there was a way to make it happen. 
I would never be afraid to go to sleep.

In it I had sex of course, played guitar in a rock band and flew a 747. (Amongst other things)I realised I was ?awake? in my dream world and just did what I wanted to do.

I also, a few years ago, had a dream were I dreamed that I went to sleep and woke up in a new dream in another place over and over again. So I would act out a dream, go to sleep in that dream, and then wake up in a new one.
When I woke up I wrote the whole thing down. It happened 16 times in one dream.
I was also profoundly depressed at the time. I felt that my brain was telling me "hey, look at what you have got here. You?re not so stupid"

I always feel that way after a good dream.



> A lucid dream is a dream in which the person is aware that he or she is dreaming while the dream is in progress, also known as a conscious dream. When the dreamer is lucid, he or she can actively participate in the dream environment without any of the limitations that otherwise would feel natural to persons who incorrectly believe they are in the "real" waking world. Lucid dreams can be extremely real and vivid depending on a person's level of self-awareness during the lucid dream.[1]


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

dude i want to have one of those!!!!!!!!!!! it woud be so sweet


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i also had a dream where lynsey was in it. it was during my withdrawals when I was having horrible nightmares (you weren't the nightmare  ). But I was at war like old fashioned times and it was horrible, horrible images I can still remember but Lynsey was there with me too. Can't remember much else other than that it was horrifying. Thanks for bein there with me tho lyns


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dream this morning were I met Lyns... lol.
> ...


Well for some reason I though you was the lady I already knew in real life, so I started talking to you like it was you... then this another gal comes down stairs and said "hello Darren, how are you?" so I click on that the other lady I assumed to be you is your mother.. lol. Was kewlies


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I have lucid dreams to Mark and prophetic ones[the tsunami,hurricane katrina,tornados earthquakes.,train crashes....they can be terryfying].I mediate in my sleep also and dream im in a bubble like an aura thats filled with all the bliss and everything ever in existence..and sometimes wake up saying mantras....om tare tuttare ture svaha.......Im sure if I had a fella right now it would freak him right out. :shock: .I also become aware in my dreams..it rocks.....you rock!

I havnt dreamt of any of you guys yet I dont think...though at some point i beleive i must have because dreams process information for us of our daily life...so maybes i have but cant remember.

Lol kenny YW i just hope i wasnt nagging you in the dream...lol

Darren your dream is very interesting and revealing and i could interpret it but I wont because of the nature of my interpretation....lol..and of course its how you interpret it thats important.

Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

No dreams from me :-( or i probably have but it wasn't clear.

So yeah!

Thanks peeps for contributing. Keep 'em coming 
Maybe we should get a dream interpreter?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I love interpreting dreams.....i do it for family and friends along with tarot reading etc....but when Ive done it hre before von the forum theres allways the odd few people who come along and say...."dream interpretation is rubbish,youre interpretation might be wrong,you shouldnt do it..etc etc.."........and generally bag me for it so I stoped doing it.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

ive had pretty clear dreams one time i woke up from a lucid dream and had sleep paralysis
mostly i always have dreams about tornadoes its like one of my biggest fears even though i live in ny were a tornadoe is rare


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Lol kenny YW i just hope i wasnt nagging you in the dream...lol
> 
> Lynsey x.


No Lyns, we were at war and you were fighting along my side  Killin those motha phuckers. :twisted:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I love interpreting dreams.....i do it for family and friends along with tarot reading etc....but when Ive done it hre before von the forum theres allways the odd few people who come along and say...."dream interpretation is rubbish,youre interpretation might be wrong,you shouldnt do it..etc etc.."........and generally bag me for it so I stoped doing it.


no do it pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lynsey, maybe you can interpret dreams at a person's request. Like for example, Matt he had a dream and he asks you to interpret...

This reminds of Joseph in the Bible, he had a dream then interpreted it to his brothers, they didn't like it so they bashed him up and took Joseph's coloured coat dipped it goat's blood. The dream was about 12 stalks of wheat (i think) bowing down to him and the 12 stalks of wheat represented his brothers. There's more to that story...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> ive had pretty clear dreams one time i woke up from a lucid dream and had sleep paralysis
> mostly i always have dreams about tornadoes its like one of my biggest fears even though i live in ny were a tornadoe is rare


I get sleep paralysis also. Sometimes I actualy like it.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i get sleep paralysis, but its not really sleep paralysis i just dont want to move


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had sleep paralysis and they were really bad.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hazel get in the chat room


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Lol kenny YW i just hope i wasnt nagging you in the dream...lol
> ...


Ah thats interesting Kenny....do you think those mo fos were drugs?....and the negetive effects of useing them incorrectly......it just crossed my mind.[and for the love of god i dont mean this in any way shape or form to be negetive towards you kenny.]

Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Lynsey, maybe you can interpret dreams at a person's request. Like for example, Matt he had a dream and he asks you to interpret...
> 
> This reminds of Joseph in the Bible, he had a dream then interpreted it to his brothers, they didn't like it so they bashed him up and took Joseph's coloured coat dipped it goat's blood. The dream was about 12 stalks of wheat (i think) bowing down to him and the 12 stalks of wheat represented his brothers. There's more to that story...


Yes Hazel  ..ive read that to.Ye thats a good idea if anyone wants me to interpet theior dream of their own free will then I will if i can....i cant allways do it,some dreams are just to random and if i dont know the person well enough i cant allways relate it.

Well last night I dreamt that I was going out on a date with David bowie.....I LOVE him..hes gorgious..and Robsy was giving me a make over.... :lol: ...it was a great dream!....If anyone wants to hear its interpretation then i will give it...it relates to some deep rooted psychological issues i have and how you guys have brought me more healing in this matter latley.Luv yas.

Lynsey x.


----------

